# Strawberry slow



## cowboyfireman22 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys I am new member but have been reading this forum since it was started. Me and my buddy hit strawberry yesterday. Got there around 9 and it was -2. We fished near the ladders. We got away from the crowds. We stayed until around 5. It was slow with me only catching 1 cut around 18 inches. I had a couple more bites and my buddy only had one bite all day. We tried everything we could think of but forgot the night crawlers. Any body else have any luck.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

One thing that helps me catch fish at Strawberry is to keep the jig on the bottom.
I will let the jig go all the way down, till it hits the bottom and the line stops spooling off.

I like to even bounce it off the bottom and cause a cloud to rise, once in a while.

Almost all of my fish are caught within 1' from the bottom.

My go to bait is Redside Shinner with wax worm second.
Maniac jigs like Gizzy Bugs and Ice Cut'rs on a 1/32 oz jig head work great.
White, Green and Brown colors are good choices.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

First off welcome to the forum, always glad to have new members and more knowledge. me and some buddies have been fishing it and doing decent out by Haw's point. You got away from the crowds that was a plus, now you just need to get that mattress off your back a little earlier and your catch rate should improve  Oh yeah, and the crawler situation would've helped. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cowboyfireman22 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I caught the cut on a white and brown jig tipped with a wax worm. We tried meal worms, power bait and salmon eggs. We were using ice jigs, foxy jigs and swedish pimples. The most action I had was around 3 and I would let my jig down until I couldn't see it anymore. Good luck and happy fishing. Hope to get my dad and eight year old boy too.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I stopped by on my way back from the basin, and I talked to a couple of groups of guys that were fishing that area between the ladders and the SC turn off. Only one guy had caught a fish. Sounds like it was a slow day for a lot of guys. Sure was pretty weather though.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the posting. And GrandPa, thanks for the heads up. I'm heading for Cabelas tomorrow to get some of those jigs. Strawberry on tuesday. Here's hoping for some faster action.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Tallone_ut said:


> Thanks for the posting. And GrandPa, thanks for the heads up. I'm heading for Cabelas tomorrow to get some of those jigs. Strawberry on tuesday. Here's hoping for some faster action.


I don't know if Cabela's carries Maniac jigs or not.
If they don't, Sportsman's does.

If you can't find Gizzy Bugs, try using the very smallest tube jigs that you can find.
Use 1/32 oz or 1/64 oz jig heads with the small jigs.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I don't know if Cabela's carries Maniac jigs or not.
> If they don't, Sportsman's does.


Sadly, Cabelas doesn't have Maniac jigs. You'd think that place would have EVERYTHING by how big it is and how fancy a place it is.....but all too often, I end up at Sportsman's warehouse because Cabelas didn't have the item I was after. This is especially true for ice fishing gear. Don't get me wrong, Cabelas carries a LOT of stuff but not always the RIGHT stuff.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

We went last Saturday behind Strawberry Bay Marina Lodge. We started fishing around 7:30 am to 12:30 pm. We caught only three cut's one was over the slot at 23 1/2". We were using white tube jigs tipped with chub meat, along with a aquaview. We saw only 4-5 fish! Fished in about 30-35 feet of water.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, we were unable to get out there today, as I had to get ready for an upcoming move.

Thanks again for all the tips on jig heads and types. We are now trying for a trip next Monday up at Strawberry. Still thinking CCE is the place but would welcome any updates.


----------

